# What colorants can I use in sugar scrubs?



## Lisa L (Apr 3, 2011)

I would like to make some sugar scrub cubes and would like to color the sugar scrub.  Can I use lab colors or pigments?  I am afraid of staining the tub.  Any suggestions.
Thanks,
LisaL


----------



## lisamaliga (Apr 4, 2011)

You can use micas. By the way, have you seen this great recipe?

http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-b...into-spring-solid-exfoliating-scrub-tutorial/


----------



## SudsyKat (Apr 4, 2011)

I would say, go with Lab Colors. I have used Micas and found it to be messy and weird. It didn't stain the tub, because I was using the scrub while showering, so it was being rinsed. Still, it was creepy to see the color coming out so much - like i had spilled some eye shadow in the shower.


----------



## Catmehndi (Apr 5, 2011)

lab colors can work, food colors also work great for this application.


----------



## Shaefercd (Jun 14, 2022)

Lisa L said:


> I would like to make some sugar scrub cubes and would like to color the sugar scrub.  Can I use lab colors or pigments?  I am afraid of staining the tub.  Any suggestions.
> Thanks,
> LisaL


Food Coloring fads.  I use clear tubs and color fads over time light and dark spots. I'n looking for a new colorant.  What did you go with, that works?


----------



## lsg (Jun 14, 2022)

Colored clays should also work well in sugar scrubs.


----------



## Relle (Jun 15, 2022)

Shaefercd said:


> Food Coloring fads.  I use clear tubs and color fads over time light and dark spots. I'n looking for a new colorant.  What did you go with, that works?


Lisa L hasn't been here in 11 yrs, so probably won't see your quoted post to her.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 15, 2022)

Shaefercd said:


> Food Coloring fads.  I use clear tubs and color fads over time light and dark spots. I'n looking for a new colorant.  What did you go with, that works?


Welcome to SMF! Please take a moment to go to the *Introduction Forum* and tell us a little about yourself, your level of experience making bath and body products, and anything else you care to share. This will make it easier for us to help you on your Soapy Journey. 

 FYI: When browsing old threads like this one, look at the date above your avatar and the date above the avatar on the previous post. If the thread is open, you may comment or ask a question as long as it is "on topic"  located in the Title, which, in this case, it is, so you are okay. 

@Relle Please correct me if I'm mistaken about this recent change about "necroposting".

To ask an unrelated question, you will get more responses if you start a new thread. You can also use the SEARCH feature in the upper right corner of this page. Most topics have been discussed many times. You may find a lot more useful information doing that instead of either one of your other two options.


----------



## Relle (Jun 15, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Welcome to SMF! Please take a moment to go to the *Introduction Forum* and tell us a little about yourself, your level of experience making bath and body products, and anything else you care to share. This will make it easier for us to help you on your Soapy Journey.
> 
> FYI: When browsing old threads like this one, look at the date above your avatar and the date above the avatar on the previous post. If the thread is open, you may comment or ask a question as long as it is "on topic"  located in the Title, which, in this case, it is, so you are okay.
> 
> ...


Zany, as you are not a moderator, please leave it up to the mods to inform members about the information you are giving them. It's our 'job', not yours.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 15, 2022)

So sorry, @Relle. I know I'm not a moderator, nor do I wish to be. As you say, it's your 'job' but I imagine that it's not an easy one. I am grateful to each and everyone of you for taking on the responsibility.  

 I am sincerely trying to be helpful by informing Newbies that are unfamiliar with SMF protocols -- and other members (who don't visit regularly) as well who happen upon a post such as the one above, as I did not too long ago. I'm not at all sure that all members are aware of the change re: Necroposting -- which used to be a touchy issue until just recently. I'm very grateful for what I consider a very sensible decision on the part of Admin/Mods. Thank you!


----------



## Relle (Jun 16, 2022)

Necroposting was changed quite a while ago,  it's all in the rules that they sign off on when joining the forum. It's up to members to keep informed and up to date on their own.  Leave it ALL up to the mods.


----------

